# BudgetVZ/MegaVZ - Dedicated IPv4 Plans from €4/yr NAT IPv4 From €1.50/yr



## AutoSnipe

Well, to start off the new year, we have got some great offers for everyone. and with the Launch of our new Budget Brand "BudgetVZ"

We are registered In Australia under the name "evoBurst Solutions", Relatively new Company, but have made a big splash in the VPS Industry with Over 1300 VPS Servers in Operation Currently.

With Recent upgrades to all nodes we are now operating on 1Gbit Ports on ALL of our servers, As well as Fully Owning 3 of our 7 Nodes in operation With efforts been made to Own As much of our hardware used as we can to Ensure the best service possible for our Customers.

We use Nodewatch on All of our servers to monitor for Abuse and are actively monitoring the servers most of the day. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BudgetVZ.com :: Dedicated IPv4 Plans*

BVZ1024

1vCPU Core

1024MB Ram

1024MB vSwap

25GB HDD

1.5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbit

1 Dedicated IPv4

/64 IPv6 Subnet

Location: Atlanta, USA

Price: €10.00 Per Year - Order Here

BVZ512

1vCPU Core

512MB Ram

512MB vSwap

15GB HDD

1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbit

1 Dedicated IPv4

/64 IPv6 Subnet

Location: Atlanta, USA

Price: €7.00 Per Year - Order Here

BVZ256

1vCPU Core

256MB Ram

256MB vSwap

15GB HDD

1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbit

1 Dedicated IPv4

/64 IPv6 Subnet

Location: Atlanta, USA

Price: €6.00 Per Year - Order Here

BVZ128

1vCPU Core

128MB Ram

128MB vSwap

10GB HDD

500GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbit

1 Dedicated IPv4

/64 IPv6 Subnet

Location: Atlanta, USA

Price: €4.00 Per Year - Order Here

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MegaVZ :: NAT IPv4 Plans*

MEGA1024

1vCPU Core

1024MB Ram

1024MB vSwap

7GB HDD

1.5TB @ 1Gbit

1 NAT IPv4 (20 Forwarded Ports + 1 Dedicated SSH Port)

IPv6 Subnet

Price: €7.00 Per Year - Order Here

MEGA512

1vCPU Core

512MB Ram

512MB vSwap

5GB HDD

1TB @ 1Gbit

1 NAT IPv4 (20 Forwarded Ports + 1 Dedicated SSH Port)

IPv6 Subnet

Price: €5.50 Per Year - Order Here

MEGA256

1vCPU Core

256MB Ram

256MB vSwap

4GB HDD

500GB @ 1Gbit

1 NAT IPv4 (20 Forwarded Ports + 1 Dedicated SSH Port)

IPv6 Subnet

Price: €4.50 Per Year - Order Here

MEGA128

1vCPU Core

128MB Ram

128MB vSwap

3GB HDD

500GB @ 1Gbit

1 NAT IPv4 (20 Forwarded Ports + 1 Dedicated SSH Port)

IPv6 Subnet

Price: €3.00 Per Year - Order Here

MEGA64

1vCPU Core

64MB Ram

64MB vSwap

1GB HDD

100GB @ 1Gbit

1 NAT IPv4 (20 Forwarded Ports + 1 Dedicated SSH Port)

IPv6 Subnet

Price: €1.50 Per Year - Order Here

Terms of Service can be found Here

*Datacentre Information: *



Code:


BudgetVZ Locations:
Atlanta, Georgia - QuickPacket
Test IPv4: 104.247.200.10
Test IPv6: 2607:3f00:1:100::2

MegaVZ Locations:
Lenoir, North Carolina - Dacentec - Owned Hardware
Test IPv4: 199.191.56.90
Test IPv6: 2607:5600::c7bf:385a‏

Los Angeles, California - Quadranet - Owned Hardware
Test IPv4: 198.55.111.5
Test IPv6: 2607:fcd0:0:a::2

Dusseldorf, Germany - ProviderService
Test IPv4: 5.45.176.3
Test IPv6: 2a02:e00:ffff:56:ffff:ffff:12a7:8cef

Kansas City, Missouri - Datashack - Owned Hardware
Test IPv4: 204.152.38.112
Test IPv6: 2604:4300:a:1:c000::

Roubaix, France - OVH
Test IPv4: 188.165.12.106
Test IPv6: 2001:41d0:2:876a:0:0:0:1


----------



## D. Strout

When I saw you now had IPv4 plans I kind of hoped they'd have the same nice location selection as the NAT plans


----------



## AutoSnipe

Sorry D. Strout, Unfortunately not at this time. we may go to a few locations that are the same as the NAT plans in the Future. Just not at this time 



Regards,

Ryan


----------



## DomainBop

> No content which infringes on copyright may be hosted or distributed via our services.


Ironic, since you have someone working for you now who has a history of infringing other people's copyrighted work by ripping multiple provider's designs (and then there was the use of a nulled WHMCS) and  who recently had a thread where he was offering services that infringed Microsoft's license .


----------



## AutoSnipe

That has nothing to do with this @DomainBop , 

What one does in their own time, is their own time. 99% of companies use a similar line to that, and how many of them do you think download their favourite tv shows from a torrent site? you don't have the same speech about them do you?

we are talking about things (other then this MS business) from 2011-2012.

So i would kindly request that you keep things strictly professional in here.


----------



## DomainBop

AutoSnipe said:


> That has nothing to do with this @DomainBop ,
> 
> What one does in their own time, is their own time. 99% of companies use a similar line to that, and how many of them do you think download their favourite tv shows from a torrent site? you don't have the same speech about them do you?
> 
> we are talking about things (other then this MS business) from 2011-2012.
> 
> So i would kindly request that you keep things strictly professional in here.


I am keeping it professional from an end users prespective.  Data security is one of the top concerns of users and the weakest point, and biggest security risk, in any organization is poorly vetted employees and contractors with questionable histories who are given access to customers' data.  Everything that has been written about GVH's poor screening of workers and the risks it presents to customers also applies here.  When someone with a history of copyright infringment (not to mention previous association with HackForums) is given access to customer data it is a concern.


----------



## AutoSnipe

I can completely understand your concert @DomainBop , But i can assure you, Myself and Joodle have had this talk. And i can assure you that He does his job perfectly fine, and supports customers as they need. He is more then Competent. and although he has some past indiscretions I don't hold them against him.  

You have actually been the only person that has shown some interest in this arrangement. If you are a customer of ours i welcome for you to keep an eye out, and if you find anything wrong i would be more then happy to Refund you completely and Safely Remove your Details from our system. But once again, i can assure you there is nothing wrong at current with Joodle's work Ethics etc. 

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## mikho

You can add another person to that list.


I have trust issues when it comes to that guy, mainly because his past and actions before leaving LET.


Haven't had any contact since he left and it is possible that he changed (once again) to the better and I hope that he can prove it working with you now.


I do believe in giving people second chances but it will take time and hard work to get back into my circle of trust.


I wish you the best of luck and I truly hope this doesn't bite you in the ass.


As for Joodle, I hope you have matured alot since last time. Don't F*ck up.


----------



## AutoSnipe

Thanks Mikho,

I too am a strong believer of Second chances, I myself have used a fair few in my life, so i like to show the same trust in others. and Joodle for one is someone i Trust. 

Hopefully he can get into you're circle once more 

Regards,

Ryan


----------

